# Zumba in dubai



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi I'll be moving to Dubai in august.. Are there any zumba classes around festival city area or near by???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I  Zumba! Unfortunately, I haven't taken any classes in Dubai and get my zumba fix through their workout DVDs. Isn't Tanya awesome?

Anyway, I found the following links. Trina Mole is supposed to be based in Dubai and she has a number listed so maybe you'd like to call her and see where her classes are held:

Zumba in Dubai - Sport & Outdoor Features - TimeOutDubai.com

Instructors-trina-mole

Hope this helps!


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi s4ad,

Yes there is a Zumba fitness class at Al Areesh club in Al Badia where Spinneys is. Emar is the instructor and has about 20 people doing the class.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Zumba on your wii is always there whenever you can find the time, and is awesome


----------



## s4ad (Feb 1, 2011)

You are all great  I'm a zumba addict in London so just checking


----------



## Olliesmum81 (Jul 4, 2010)

Try this link, just type in Dubai....


----------

